# Brought a few outside today!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It was a little chilly. Around 55 so I only brought them out one a a time and for a couple of minutes. But they got to scratch around and enjoy the abundant sunshine!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so darned cute!!! I bet they loved the outdoor time.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i bet they loved it


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like the little girl liked it too


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She's a year and a half old. She kept yelling "mommy uhoh!" And pointing to them. She followed them all around the yard. A couple I didn't get to take pics of but they all look similar!


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> It was a little chilly. Around 55 so I only brought them out one a a time and for a couple of minutes. But they got to scratch around and enjoy the abundant sunshine!


Is that first one a red sex link? It looks just like mine only yours has more feathers.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They were supposed to be RIR pullets (I have two one looks exactly like yours) but I got them at tractor supply and I have heard that they are all just red sex link or production reds. Either way they are sweet birds, that is buffalo. She is the biggest one we have. She is either growing faster or is a bit older than everyone else because she has way more feathers and is noticeably bigger than the other 5 we bought the same day.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Either way they are beautiful birds you have. How old are they?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

These ones are about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute chicks and babye


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I love watching kids play with chicks.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like everyone had fun!!!


----------

